# What am I ?



## jengro65 (Apr 18, 2013)

I got this little fella from the assorted bantams bin at tractor supply. He's about 6 weeks old now and has feathered legs. Any guesses?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Blue Cochin Bantam ?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Blue Cochin Bantam ?


I agree, and it looks to be a beauty, whether male or female!!! It's a keeper!


----------



## northriverranch (Sep 21, 2012)

I also agree he is a blue Cochin bantam ;-)


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

He's so pretty!


----------

